# Solved: what is vBulleting



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I have some questions to ask about vBulleting. Here are they. 

What is vBulleting? How to use that? Is that is a program? Is that is free?

Please help..


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

am sure u mean VBulletin. You are right. Its a software for operating online communities.

VBulletin


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks omuyelijah...Anybody have any more info please?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

A forum system that doesn't have the best of reputations. You would be better off looking at SMF or PHBB imho.


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

vBulletin is paid forum software used by many popular professional websites. In fact, Tech Support Guy runs on vBulletin!

However, vBulletin and Invision Power Board are all paid forums costing around $150 to $350. Although these might seem quite cheap, it is quite expensive in comparison with phpBB, myBB, AEF, XMB, Phorum, PunBB, SMF, UseBB, FluxBB, bbPress and Vanilla (all these are 100% free).

Yet vB and IPB are all paid, the free ones I listed above are very similar to vB and IPB, meaning that you may want to use one of the above.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK GUYS....THANKS FOR THE INFO..Actually I wanted to have a free forum software so since vBulleting is not free I am unable to use that whether it is good or not.....

Thanks for the info about the free forum software. Anyway I have to ask another question. I have never used these software so, how they looks like? Good in GUI? or seems as MySQL MyAdmin?????


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

All of the forum softwares are simple to setup and are incredibly functional and user friendly. Each comes with an awesome, easy and user friendly Administrator Control Panel.

Each are also customizable to fit your needs. Many have different styles and modifications available.

Demos for each of the free forum softwares are available at http://www.softaculous.com/softwares/forums (select 'See the demo' next to the one you would like to try.

These forum services are software, not hosting. You will need a web hosting to host these.

I recommend X10Hosting. It is a free web hosting service with a handy 'Auto Installer' for easy installation of softwares like the ones I listed earlier. I have been with X10 for a year now and I'm very impressed.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ethenw. OK, you have mentioned lots of software, so which one I should try first? What do you recommend?


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

I recommend phpBB and myBB. They are both very easy to install and can be used to make awesome forums! 

Others might recommend SMF, Phorum, PunBB, XMB or AEF. They are all great forum softwares with their pros and cons.

Fewer recommend UseBB, FluxBB, bbPress and Vanilla. They are still good forum software although others have more features and are more easy to control.

Good luck!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Ethanw. I am gonna try phpBB first. Thanks all for the help...


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Your welcome! 

If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to let me know!


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

phpBB is historically very easy to hack and spam.
You'd be better off with SMF if you don't want to pay for vBulletin.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> phpBB is historically very easy to hack and spam.
> You'd be better off with SMF if you don't want to pay for vBulletin.


Understood...Can anybody provide me the ORIGINAL LINK for the SMF download site?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

And err, yep, can somebody help me in here also please?

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/978765-how-add-smilies-web-site.html


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

SMF = http://www.simplemachines.org/

There's a lot of things that go into the hosting of a forum that people don't realize. There's a reason so many forums are dead within two years (if not sooner). It takes $$$$ long-term to keep a forum up, fast, used and online unhacked/unspammed. And then 100's of hours, easy.

A VPS or dedicated server is generally required with even moderate traffic.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> SMF = http://www.simplemachines.org/
> 
> There's a lot of things that go into the hosting of a forum that people don't realize. There's a reason so many forums are dead within two years (if not sooner). It takes $$$$ long-term to keep a forum up, fast, used and online unhacked/unspammed. And then 100's of hours, easy.
> 
> A VPS or dedicated server is generally required with even moderate traffic.


errr...SMF is free right?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Did you go to the link yet and look?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> Did you go to the link yet and look?


Yep I did. I asked that because you mentioned this



> It takes $$$$ long-term to keep a forum


Anyway, I am gonna download that right now. I am so excited!!!! Can't wait to start a new journey in web designing field!!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------

